# ariens surging



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

so I cleaned the carb and adjusted the main jet screw, but the engine in surging and only seems to run on part choke. The gas is fresh. 

I think the problem is the throttle, when the engine is surging it looks like the governor linkage is going back and forth even when the throttle is all the way up. Its as if the spring on the throttle is not working right. Also, there is no way to slow the engine, its either throttled all the way up and surging or the engine cuts off. 

Any thoughts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It might still be the carb. If the passages are blocked it will run the way you describe. 
You might need to take it apart again and make sure all the passages are open and clean.

Plenty of youtube videos showing the different ports and vents to clean.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It might still be the carb. If the passages are blocked it will run the way you describe.
> You might need to take it apart again and make sure all the passages are open and clean.
> 
> Plenty of youtube videos showing the different ports and vents to clean.


What do you think, should I just replace the carb, its probably like 20+ years old and a new one is $15. I think I will do that, I have done that before and the results are nice.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jenkinsm2 said:


> What do you think, should I just replace the carb, its probably like 20+ years old and a new one is $15. I think I will do that, I have done that before and the results are nice.



This is just my experience....
I did it once, it was ok, let it sit for summer, now it will not even start.
Ended up rebuilding the originel carb and it run great.
Cheap aftermarket carbs are made out of cheap materials.
Genuine carburetor will stand the ethanol much better than the new aftermarket ones.
Unless there is obvious wear on the carb, I woud rebuild it. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> This is just my experience....
> I did it once, it was ok, let it sit for summer, now it will not even start.
> Ended up rebuilding the originel carb and it run great.
> Cheap aftermarket carbs are made out of cheap materials.
> ...


I replaced a carb on a 5.5 tecumseh with a $15 replacement, ran it all winter, then just ran it last weekend with stabil. It ran fine. Maybe it will not last as long but I am going to chance it. I bought a replacement for the 2nd blower. I am skeptical of rebuilding a very old carb, I will take my chances.


----------



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

in all of my small equipment i run 91 octane gas with no ethanol and sta-bil added to it. at the end of each season i run the equipment dry. i've had no carb problems for the past several years. it costs a little more but for me it's well worth it.
tony


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jenkinsm2 said:


> I replaced a carb on a 5.5 tecumseh with a $15 replacement, ran it all winter, then just ran it last weekend with stabil. It ran fine. Maybe it will not last as long but I am going to chance it. I bought a replacement for the 2nd blower. I am skeptical of rebuilding a very old carb, I will take my chances.


Let us know how it goes.....


----------

